# Tires for my truck



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> As you can guess it's tire time for me...I have my eye on the K02s as well...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I must be getting old, can't stand listening to noisey tires any more. Everything is a commercial highway style now. I get matercrafts for 110 bucks each locally. Fine by me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had noisy tires...i dont hear anything from the KO2's


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Every bfg at I had was moderately noisey. 

Only thing worse than hearing someone's tires coming from a half mile away are the douches on Harleys with radios so loud you can hear them a mile away. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Could be my truck is louder than the tires i guess


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am starting to get Mastercrafts as well. Good tires. I've also found that the AT style tread works much better in my pasture than a mud lug. Lasts longer too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I must be getting old, can't stand listening to noisey tires any more. Everything is a commercial highway style now. I get matercrafts for 110 bucks each locally. Fine by me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know a contractor that bought a F350 spent 8k to have it lifted, huge AT tires completely useless as a work truck what the idiot doesn't realize his crew can hear him coming a 1/2 mile away they were always working when he showed up.

I just got rid of Mastercraft HTs 24k chunk missing from tread on one, bad belts on another. Went with General HDs fairly new line very noticeable difference in ride quality. My 3rd set of tires in 28k.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I must be getting old, can't stand listening to noisey tires any more. Everything is a commercial highway style now. I get matercrafts for 110 bucks each locally. Fine by me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Curmudgeon:sad: 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

avenge said:


> I know a contractor that bought a F350 spent 8k to have it lifted, huge AT tires completely useless as a work truck what the idiot doesn't realize his crew can hear him coming a 1/2 mile away they were always working when he showed up.
> 
> I just got rid of Mastercraft HTs 24k chunk missing from tread on one, bad belts on another. Went with General HDs fairly new line very noticeable difference in ride quality. My 3rd set of tires in 28k.


 

I'd be pissed if I only got 28k out of one set, let alone 2. I think I got that out of a set of Falken Azenis years ago, but those were super sticky summer tires,so I still got 3-4 years out of them

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Could be my truck is louder than the tires i guess


I've had a couple sets of the ko's, nice and quiet until they wear down a bit, then they drive me nuts.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcat said:


> I've had a couple sets of the ko's, nice and quiet until they wear down a bit, then they drive me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's most AT tires, they don't wear very even, then they really drive you nuts. Or break a few belts inside.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah, I love the traction they have, but hate the noise. 
I'm running michelen defenders now, they suck off road ie wet grass, but do surprisingly well in snow. 
Not near as good as the ko's, but good enough to not want to deal with the noise.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcat said:


> Yeah, I love the traction they have, but hate the noise.
> I'm running michelen defenders now, they suck off road ie wet grass, but do surprisingly well in snow.
> Not near as good as the ko's, but good enough to not want to deal with the noise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those are also on my radar...but they are 50 bucks more a tire than the ko2s.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcat said:


> Yeah, I love the traction they have, but hate the noise.
> I'm running michelen defenders now, they suck off road ie wet grass, but do surprisingly well in snow.
> Not near as good as the ko's, but good enough to not want to deal with the noise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And my last truck had defenders on it and I shredded them in 35k miles. But my mechanic said they have changed and he's really pushing them as the best for treadwear.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I wish I could get 35k out of a set of tires, maybe now that I have a drw to haul the skidsteer with, I can get that kind of mileage. 
With the ko's, I was doing good to get 15k, I got 20 out of the first set of defenders.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcat said:


> I wish I could get 35k out of a set of tires, maybe now that I have a drw to haul the skidsteer with, I can get that kind of mileage.
> With the ko's, I was doing good to get 15k, I got 20 out of the first set of defenders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That was on my half ton. The current truck is an oil burner so I'm expecting less life.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Our 16 highlander came with bridgestones. These have 27k on em, religiously rotated and balanced every 5k miles. 

NOT impressed.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be either.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

How any miles is considered decent with proper rotation? ( besides Robbie and his 80k mile magical treads) 2014 frontier. Should I be happy with 40k? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> How any miles is considered decent with proper rotation? ( besides Robbie and his 80k mile magical treads) 2014 frontier. Should I be happy with 40k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I would be...I don't get Robie's magical tires...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm running General grabber HTS on my 250...they came stock and I continue to use them. Don't expect high mileage from a soft, sticky tire,. I'm only getting 20K out of them, but I attribute them to saving my life two years ago when I was involved in a high speed, wet pavement interstate collision with road debris when a car in front of me got obliterated by a tractor trailer and I went airborne but still managed to keep control of my vehicle.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I had two go around with General grabber's HTS on a 250 as well. They don't last long.

I am 8 months or so on Michelin's M/S
Deep treads. So far so good. We'll see.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I’ve been running Michelin Ltx m/s2 tires. Had one set go 110k on a suburban, they just started to hit the wear bars on 1 tire and I figured I got my money out of them. Going on 80k I think on the Excursion tires. Still looking decent but getting down there, but I’m planing on replacing them in the next 10k or so.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm running Michelin Ltx at on my f 250. 

I like Michelin, I run Michelin Latitudes on the wife's Edge too. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom M said:


> I had two go around with General grabber's HTS on a 250 as well. They don't last long.
> 
> I am 8 months or so on Michelin's M/S
> Deep treads. So far so good. We'll see.


My truck came with General Grabbers street tires from the factory, I did not put 28,000 miles on them before replacing

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah I would be...I don't get Robie's magical tires...


or his 80k brake miles


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rrk said:


> or his 80k brake miles


i just replaced front pads on my half ton chevy at 95k....and really wouldn't have had to. rears look great.

think it's a driving habit. i'm used to hauling equipment around on lowboy trailer, and try to let the engine do most of the braking. i'll also NEVER follow anybody closer than the 3 second rule. i want an out.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

dayexco said:


> i just replaced front pads on my half ton chevy at 95k....and really wouldn't have had to. rears look great.
> 
> think it's a driving habit. i'm used to hauling equipment around on lowboy trailer, and try to let the engine do most of the braking. i'll also NEVER follow anybody closer than the 3 second rule. i want an out.


Lucky to get 95k here on 2 sets of brakes

If you lived in the NY/NJ area if you left 3 sec between cars, yours would be stopped or rammed from behind. Most of the time we can see what radio station the car in front of us is listening to.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Bought my Nitto ridge grapplers last December 28th. Rotated every 5k. Now at 15k, they are at 4/32. 
Never buying Nitto again. 
Probably going back to Duratracs.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Bought my Nitto ridge grapplers last December 28th. Rotated every 5k. Now at 15k, they are at 4/32.
> Never buying Nitto again.
> Probably going back to Duratracs.
> 
> ...


I couldn't wrap my head around the price of Nitto here, made Michelin look cheap.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I couldn't wrap my head around the price of Nitto here, made Michelin look cheap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nittos are expensive and don't last for squat. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm only getting 30k out of the Nittos on my car. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Running Michelin Defenders on my truck. They make for a smoother ride. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Nobody is mentioning Goodyear...they any good? I got slammed last month replacing the truck tires, this month it's the Titanium fusions turn. I had a set of Goodyear F1 summer tires the car was shipped with and 20K later, they're shot. 

Had it in for a check up and oil change the other day at Ford where a good friend is the service manager and he told me they were running a special on F2's...$707.00 later with alignment, new tires and a check up...I didn't think it was too bad. Additionaly using the Ford card, I'm getting $140.00 back in rebates in the form of a gift card that I'll probably toss over to the wifey as a stocking stuffer.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm trying General Grabber HD on my van, fairly new design.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

superseal said:


> Nobody is mentioning Goodyear...they any good? I got slammed last month replacing the truck tires, this month it's the Titanium fusions turn. I had a set of Goodyear F1 summer tires the car was shipped with and 20K later, they're shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Had it in for a check up and oil change the other day at Ford where a good friend is the service manager and he told me they were running a special on F2's...$707.00 later with alignment, new tires and a check up...I didn't think it was too bad. Additionaly using the Ford card, I'm getting $140.00 back in rebates in the form of a gift card that I'll probably toss over to the wifey as a stocking stuffer.




Goodyear rubber is soft. They tend to wear quicker, but ride nice and grip well. Imo.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

My Goodyear f1 supercar tires on my Camaro are dead after 10,000 miles. 

Good thing I only put on about 2500 a year on the car...haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Around here there are some tire shops (and private owners too) who will advertise on craigslist. There are people buying new trucks that will be used for plowing and the treads aren't aggressive enough to suit them. So they re-tire almost as soon as they take delivery.

You can sometimes pick up new or next to new name brand 10 ply for great prices. Last set I got was a Michelin LTX AT/2 LT275/70r18 for $450....I was looking at $240 per tire otherwise.

If you live in a snow area and have the leisure of looking in advance of needing, you might save some coin.


----------

